# Holy Hell Clen and T3 Side Effect



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

So I'm a 26yo male on Clen and T3 day 3.  Currently at 80mcg clen / 50mcg t3....  today i had the worst experience of my life.  Panic attacks, mad shaking, hot but goosebumps, sweating my ass off, almost passed out.  Took a hot shower cuz I was cold but had goosebumps all the way through.  FInally took a xanax and was able to control the crazy mental effects.  Anyone know when I can expect the sides to chill a bit?  I may have to cut my losses and chuck it.  MP is no joke...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2011)

I can only go 60mcg's on Clen and I'm done.


----------



## bb1129 (Dec 29, 2011)

Did u start at those doses?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Your beta 2 receptors begin to downregulate fairly quickly in response to the clen. I'd lower the dosage back down to 40 or 60 and then ramp up over the weeks time. Clen stops working after a few weeks so by the time you're up to the full dosage of 100-120, you'll already need to cycle off. 

I personally hate clen. it's the only cutter that truely made me feel AWFUL. I lost so much sleep on clen due to its insanely long active life (for a cutter) that I ended up getting sick and losing the bad weight instead of the good weight. If you don't like clen, try albuterol. Or, just drop your clen doses.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

Heavy:  Do you see decent results from that?  Sound like the same side effects on anything higher?

BB129:  No i started at 40mcg / 25mcg(t3).  However where I get my RC's (orange caps for everything) they only make them in 40mcg capsules so hard to take apart and dose right...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> Heavy:  Do you see decent results from that?  Sound like the same side effects on anything higher?
> 
> BB129:  No i started at 40mcg / 25mcg(t3).  However where I get my RC's (orange caps for everything) they only make them in 40mcg capsules so hard to take apart and dose right...


I honestly like Caffeine way better. T3 and Caffeine has always treated me well. My wife can take 100mcg's Clen no problem. Me, no way in hell. I get all cracked out on Clen.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Your beta 2 receptors begin to downregulate fairly quickly in response to the clen. I'd lower the dosage back down to 40 or 60 and then ramp up over the weeks time. Clen stops working after a few weeks so by the time you're up to the full dosage of 100-120, you'll already need to cycle off.
> 
> I personally hate clen. it's the only cutter that truely made me feel AWFUL. I lost so much sleep on clen due to its insanely long active life (for a cutter) that I ended up getting sick and losing the bad weight instead of the good weight. If you don't like clen, try albuterol. Or, just drop your clen doses.



thanks for the advice.  id hate to waste it all seeing as im only on day 3.  ill go back down to 60.  ive also been taking the entire days dosage at one time.  do you recommend splitting it up?  40 in the morning, 40 at night?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't take Clen at night.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I honestly like Caffeine way better. T3 and Caffeine has always treated me well. My wife can take 100mcg's Clen no problem. Me, no way in hell. I get all cracked out on Clen.




I'm prone to anxiety and take an everyday pill so I kinda knew this was a risky cycle.  Unfort I'm sensitive to caffeine too.  Can only handle about 300mg daily... and not all at once.  But def know what you're saying about being cracked out.  I can't even think straight.  Luckily I have off work all week or I'd probably get fired for being on crack.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

ok not at night but maybe split up 4-6 hours apart or does that reduce the benefits?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> ok not at night but maybe split up 4-6 hours apart or does that reduce the benefits?


You can take 1/2 am and half around noon.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You can take 1/2 am and half around noon.



music to my ears.  that should fix my problem.  40mcg was intense for like an hour but then it was nothing...  thanks bro


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Didn't matter when I took clen, it would fuck up my sleeping schedule. Clen's active life is well beyond 24 hours so when you take it isn't really relevant. When you're cracked out, you're cracked out. Splitting the dosages won't really do anything nor will taking it in the morning, despite the fact that all the "guides" say to. Also, benadryl does not upregulate beta 2 receptors, only ketotifen fumarate will. From the clen I've used though, the bad sides dissipate after a few hours (heart racing, palpitations, warming, etc.) so i wouldn't pop a pill then try to sleep. 

I recommend just keeping the dosages low if you're hyper-sensitive like heavyiron and just cruise along for 2 weeks, then take 2 weeks off, then back on for another 2. MP makes a CEC stack which is Ephedrine + T3 + Caffeine which is a hell of a lot better imo in the long run. Pre-workout is when i'd take it. I love the good old fashioned ECA stack + t3. Clen actually makes me weaker while ECA stronger.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Didn't matter when I took clen, it would fuck up my sleeping schedule. Clen's active life is well beyond 24 hours so when you take it isn't really relevant. When you're cracked out, you're cracked out. Splitting the dosages won't really do anything nor will taking it in the morning, despite the fact that all the "guides" say to. Also, benadryl does not upregulate beta 2 receptors, only ketotifen fumarate will. From the clen I've used though, the bad sides dissipate after a few hours (heart racing, palpitations, warming, etc.) so i wouldn't pop a pill then try to sleep.
> 
> I recommend just keeping the dosages low if you're hyper-sensitive like heavyiron and just cruise along for 2 weeks, then take 2 weeks off, then back on for another 2. MP makes a CEC stack which is Ephedrine + T3 + Caffeine which is a hell of a lot better imo in the long run. Pre-workout is when i'd take it. I love the good old fashioned ECA stack + t3. Clen actually makes me weaker while ECA stronger.



I may just have to be a bitch and keep it to 40-60mcg.  Just hope it works.  I'm running this for four weeks, 2 off and then going into my next cycle.  Test P/E, SuperDMZ, Tren A...


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

Also Heavy...  Please take a few hours and log the last few years of your life and send so I can look like that... NO HOMO!


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

Also, Heavy what were you running t3 at?


----------



## Crank (Dec 29, 2011)

i need to pop a bdryl with using more than 60mcg. it helps... i can run 100-120 but have shakes. minor hot flashes and some shaking in my abs that makes me nauseous sometimes lmao 

i would rather do eca.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> Also, Heavy what were you running t3 at?


I like T3 around 40-50mcg's daily.


----------



## paolo584 (Dec 29, 2011)

my wife can run 150mcgs and shes ok, i take 100mcgs and i feel like im going to jump out of my skin


----------



## waterstill (Dec 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I honestly like Caffeine way better. T3 and Caffeine has always treated me well. My wife can take 100mcg's Clen no problem. Me, no way in hell. I get all cracked out on Clen.





paolo584 said:


> my wife can run 150mcgs and shes ok, i take  100mcgs and i feel like im going to jump out of my skin




WTH. My friend was taking 110mcg and had zero sides. I took 40-50 and I cramped up all the time. At 60mcg I felt uneasy. Are your wives superheroes? got-damn.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

Benadryl helps with the sides?  I thought it helped clear receptors?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> Benadryl helps with the sides?  I thought it helped clear receptors?



Benadryl does not help clear receptors. It does help you sleep though. 2-3 benadryl will put most people out cold.


----------



## acemon (Dec 29, 2011)

Keto clears the receptors and taurine helps with the cramps. A good read on Clen isI think) women and drugs. Something like that. Do a search...


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

Cool.  Thanks all for the extra info.  Knew going in it was going to be tough on me considering my anxiety issue.  Hoping Tren isn't as bad.  But wanted to lean up as much as possible before my last cycle in a while.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 29, 2011)

Man I started at 20mcg of clen and worked my way up to 400mcg split in 4 doses throughout the day with 100mcg of T3 a day lost a good amount of BF... I did sweat my ass off though!


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

hhsbigmike said:


> Man I started at 20mcg of clen and worked my way up to 400mcg split in 4 doses throughout the day with 100mcg of T3 a day lost a good amount of BF... I did sweat my ass off though!



You either have underdosed Clen or ur receptors are severely downregulated. 400mcg is extreme overkill. I hope ur running AAS otherwise kiss ur lbm goodbye.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

hhsbigmike said:


> Man I started at 20mcg of clen and worked my way up to 400mcg split in 4 doses throughout the day with 100mcg of T3 a day lost a good amount of BF... I did sweat my ass off though!



400mcg - that gives me panic attacks just thinking about it


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 29, 2011)

hhsbigmike said:


> Man I started at 20mcg of clen and worked my way up to 400mcg split in 4 doses throughout the day with 100mcg of T3 a day lost a good amount of BF... I did sweat my ass off though!



...the hell you still alive?

Seriously, you should get your adrenal glands checked by a endocrinologist. If that clen was legit, then your glands are probably shot to shit.


----------



## paolo584 (Dec 29, 2011)

forgive my ignorance but what happens if your adrenal glands are shot?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 29, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> forgive my ignorance but what happens if your adrenal glands are shot?



Instead of me boring you and wasting bandwidth, check this information out...
http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/adrenal_burnout.htm


----------



## oufinny (Dec 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I honestly like Caffeine way better. T3 and Caffeine has always treated me well. My wife can take 100mcg's Clen no problem. Me, no way in hell. I get all cracked out on Clen.



Agreed, clen makes me crazy aggravated. I could sleep but I was an asshole at work. I can do 40-80 but that is it.


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 29, 2011)

First of all I'm very disappointed in your choice of sceen name... 2nd clens fat loss effects are not worth the side effects it causes IMO. Third, if your running 400mcg of clen then you can be sure it's underdosed or bunk


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 29, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> First of all I'm very disappointed in your choice of sceen name... 2nd clens fat loss effects are not worth the side effects it causes IMO. Third, if your running 400mcg of clen then you can be sure it's underdosed or bunk



Haha I was surprised when I got this name.  I figured someone would have had it by now.  For now lets just assume I deserve it more because I got you beat strength wise.


----------



## Deity (Dec 30, 2011)

Been up to 220mcg per dose on multiple brands, never go higher than that, but I don't get shit out of it at anything less than 100mcg.


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 30, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> Haha I was surprised when I got this name.  I figured someone would have had it by now.  For now lets just assume I deserve it more because I got you beat strength wise.


Lol I got all y'all niggaz beat!


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 30, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> Haha I was surprised when I got this name.  I figured someone would have had it by now.  For now lets just assume I deserve it more because I got you beat strength wise.



Lol ya right I'd own you. I've been on various boards since 06 so don't make me look bad haha


----------



## Movin_weight (Dec 30, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> Lol I got all y'all niggaz beat!



I heard you don't even workout?


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 31, 2011)

haha i love the new direction of this thread but bringing it back, anyone know of any products you can take to lighten the side effects besides xanax or vikes....


----------



## Mooksman (Dec 31, 2011)

Clen makes me feel like I smoked meth yesterday. Hate the shit.


----------



## HwMchUBnch (Feb 24, 2012)

so on the T3 do u take it one time a day or spread it out?


----------



## squigader (Feb 24, 2012)

Do NOT increase your dose for at least a few days, for one thing. Keep it the same.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 24, 2012)

Will never touch again. That shit it the devils brew.

Shit works, but it's a horrible experience


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 24, 2012)

Movin_weight said:


> First of all I'm very disappointed in your choice of sceen name... 2nd clens fat loss effects are not worth the side effects it causes IMO. Third, *if your running 400mcg of clen then you can be sure it's underdosed or bunk*



True dat. 

The old branded clen notorious for underdosing was Oxyflux. These days w/ all the UGLs and liquid stuff, who knows what dose.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 24, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> haha i love the new direction of this thread but bringing it back, anyone know of any products you can take to lighten the side effects besides xanax or vikes....



You're not really lightening the effects as much as laying yet something else on top. Uppers + downers = fun w/ chemistry.

Every now & then you hear about someone jumping on a strong dose of clen on their first day and then running off to the emergency room when they get too tweaked out. Even the docs will tell you just sit for 36 hours & it will take care of itself.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 24, 2012)

i wouldnt do clen without taurine


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 24, 2012)

acemon said:


> Keto clears the receptors and taurine helps with the cramps. A good read on Clen isI think) women and drugs. Something like that. Do a search...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...rugs-if-youre-female-helping-female-read.html

Should be discussed in the first section about thermos.


----------



## fsoe (Feb 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I can only go 60mcg's on Clen and I'm done.



wish I could ... I gotta get to 100-120mcg just to get a little feeling ...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 24, 2012)

fsoe said:


> wish I could ... I gotta get to 100-120mcg just to get a little feeling ...



Like I said to someone in a post earlier, your goods are either underdosed and/or bunk OR your adrenal glands are going into a comatose state.


----------



## redz (Feb 24, 2012)

I gave up on clen it's just not worth it for me. I can handle alot of shit but clen is one thing that screws me up hard. T3 likely isn`t giving you those sides it's all the clen.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 24, 2012)

I love it! Into my second week. Following pj braun advice. 1500 mg lcarnitine tartrate 2x a day. And I take 1 benadryl a night. Shakes were bad first two days then body got used to it. Now cardio, endurance and fat burning is full force


----------



## HwMchUBnch (Feb 25, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I love it! Into my second week. Following pj braun advice. 1500 mg lcarnitine tartrate 2x a day. And I take 1 benadryl a night. Shakes were bad first two days then body got used to it. Now cardio, endurance and fat burning is full force



so what does the benadryl do for u?


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 25, 2012)

I've heard from several people that it prevents receptor burnout. I personally can vouch for this now! Just as effective as ketofin. So for all u guys blowing ur money on ketofin I would suggest giving it a shot. Also the l carnitine tartrate is supposed to help with burnout as well. HUGE plus with the Benadryl is with a few melatonin at night it knocks u out!! I get about 6 hours of solid sleep and right back at it


----------

